# Good buy for 125$? Delta 12" Planer



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey,
Good planer? Good deal? Need advice. I searched the forum and could not find a review.








I am just a starting hobbyist. Nothing serious yet, just trying to find good deals to start my work shop


----------



## kmcleod056 (Aug 31, 2012)

I bought one recently for $100 and though I haven't used it alot, what wood I have put through it has come out good. Only issue I have is that it has no dust/chip collection. If used outside or in a garage, its probably not an issue but in a basement shop? I have to make something to collect the dust/chips.

Other than the dust issue, I am happy with mine.

Plse keep in mind I'm a noob woodworker so take my comments with a grain of salt (or shaker)

Good luck!!


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

That looks like the 22-540, the first one they made. I used one for a lot of years before I upsized. I sold mine for $125, bit with about 3 extra sets of knives. Which brings up the one point: finding replacement knives might be a little tough. Those are the resharpen able type, and they are double edged. He should also have the little useless factory jig to set them when you do replace/rotate them (it's useless, but a lot better than nothing!).


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

what type of jointer do you have, as these tools usually go hand in hand re: prepping material for machining? and whatg is the model number of the featured unit?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

kmcleod056 said:


> I bought one recently for $100 and though I haven't used it alot, what wood I have put through it has come out good. Only issue I have is that it has no dust/chip collection. If used outside or in a garage, its probably not an issue but in a basement shop? I have to make something to collect the dust/chips.
> 
> Other than the dust issue, I am happy with mine.
> 
> ...


Those models had an optional DC connector at the time. But if you still have the curves sheet metal chip deflector on the chip discharge, you can fashion one. I took that deflector and straightened out the curved part. As I recall there were a few spot welds I had to break, but once it's straight, you can get an HVAC boot to fasten to it. I got one that had a 6" feed and a 12" by 4" outlet (I think). That allowed me to hook a 6" hose to it from the DC. The factory thingy was a 4".


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

I bought one a couple of years ago for $50 with an extra set of blades. I added the Delta D.C recently (abt $30). Much cleaner around the shop with it. I have a drum sander to get things a little smoother but the planer works fine.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's got a solid reputation as a work horse, but doesn't have a cutterhead lock to reduce snipe. It's a fair deal if it works well. $100 would be a good deal...$90 to $100 would be my offer.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

The planer does come with the DC connection and hose. It also comes with the front and rear ramps. I offered 100 bucks. Mostly because it is not a need now and I just had to buy a new framing nailer. I would have not minded a higher price but since the new nailer set me back 200 bucks I don't feel the need to waste money.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

So did he take the offer????


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> what type of jointer do you have, as these tools usually go hand in hand re: prepping material for machining? and whatg is the model number of the featured unit?


What do you mean what type of jointer I have? I did not know they went hand in hand. 

Anyway, I do not have a jointer yet but looking at a Enlon 3104 jointer someone is selling for 75 bucks with new blade.


----------

